# My 13yo daughter turns Snakewood!



## Drb007 (Dec 16, 2012)

I just started turning pens, mostly to inspire my kids to get out to the shop and learn how to use the tools.  My youngest is really having fun.  She has turned 3 pens, and given the season, asked to make some things for mom, grandmas and grandpa for Christmas.
As my dad is my teacher, and his hope is for all his grandkids to learn woodworking, she wanted to make him something special.
The clerk at Woodcraft turned us on to a $15 blank of snakewood.  We then found this forum and learned more about the hazards of this choice.  
She wanted to make a razor kit, and insisted she try the snakewood.  I can't tell you how proud she is of her first serious effort.  You can imaging how proud I am of her. 
I can't wait to have her give this to my dad on Christmas!


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a WOW razor. Super job! 

Go Girl!


----------



## gallianp (Dec 16, 2012)

WOW! Looks really good!  Way to go!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 16, 2012)

That is a beautiful razor, nice work! Try to save some of the shavings from the wood. If the wood should crack, you can take the handle apart and crumble the shavings into the cracks and use a sanding slurry with CA to seal the cracks. That method can make snakewood repairs invisible.


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 16, 2012)

That's an ideal kit for the snakewood! A nice small hole and lots of wood to hopefully avoid the dreaded cracking. I'm gonna have to give that a try. Thanks for sharing. Great job!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2012)

Your Daughter has done a fine job on her project and I am sure you are a proud father as well he Grandfather will be when he receives the gift. Tell your kids to keep up the good work, it brings a family together when they all share a common interest.


----------



## Joe Burns (Dec 17, 2012)

Good job on a great razor.  Fit and finish looks great.  Looks like you taught her well.

Joe


----------



## Alzey (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful work on the razor kit. I'll have to keep an eye out for some snake wood. 


Word of caution, her hair should be in a bun when working around the lathe and other tools. It only takes a split second to get tangled.  Happened to a friend of mine and I don't want anyone to have to deal with that.


----------



## neubee (Dec 17, 2012)

She did an excellent job; the razor handle is beautiful.


----------



## PWL (Dec 17, 2012)

You better watch out or you will have to schedule time for yourself in your shop! She will be taking over? Beautiful job!
PW


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Dec 17, 2012)

The is one nice razor,Keep up the great work!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 17, 2012)

An excellent job, young lady, beautiful finish too. You should be very proud of yourself.:biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Dec 17, 2012)

beautiful work.  Bet she wants her own lathe for Christmas.


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice! It's a wonderful feeling when your children share a common interest in something you enjoy and can teach them to do/ Especially when they do so well at it!


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rest easy, she was completely supervised and her pony tails pulled back for turning.

As for scheduling shop time, no worries, as I have two lathes!

Thanks for all the compliments guys...she loves it!


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW!!!  You did really good girl


----------



## mpex (Dec 17, 2012)

That is great!  When I started a month ago, I got my 11 3/4 y/o helping me sanding right away.  We are making gifts for her teachers for the holidays.  She is still too young to turn, but it's been nice having her involved.


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 17, 2012)

The best thing is that the project give them such quick satisfaction. Pens for teachers and friends, and some more projects for family will be happening all week. I'll post them as we get them done!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, that puts some of the first timers I have seen on here to shame, including my first one.


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 17, 2012)

superb job - turning and teaching!  Grandpa is gonna be proud!!


----------



## panamag8or (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, she turns a straight profile better than I do... Good job!


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been scared to death to try turning snakewood.  I guess I just got outclassed by a very talented 13 year old!

Dan


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandpa got his razor yesterday and was blown away. He was in shock for the first hour!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Dec 26, 2012)

Drb007 said:


> Grandpa got his razor yesterday and was blown away. He was in shock for the first hour!



Cool. That's a memory that will stick with all of you for a very long time.


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here are a few more things she turned!


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2012)

She is well on her way doing stunning work, I bet you are so proud of her as well as her being proud of herself and what she is doing.
Keep up the fine work


----------

